# مشروع بناء طائره Bristol Scout



## خالد عبود (1 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم 

تعتبر هده أول مشاركه لى في المنتدى وأتمنى ان أكون موفق في طريقه الشرح كيفيه بناء نمودج مصغر لطائره حقيقيه والتحكم بها عن بعد.

اولا نبذه عن الطائره

طائره استطلاع انشئت عام 1914 في بريطانيا لتكون ضمن القوات المسلحه البريطانيه وهي ذات مقع واحد .وقد شاركت بالطبع في الحرب العالميه الاولى .


وان شاء الله سوف اشرح مراحل البناء خطوه خطوه .


طول الطائره : 672مم
امتدادها : 814مم 
الوزن اتمنى ان أصل لوزن لايتعدى 500غرام
المواد المطلوبه : عدة الواح بالسا 6مم.3مم.2مم.1مم
لوح صغير من الخشب القوي(playwood) 
مشرط قطع. لاصق سريع 
مخطط الطائره


----------



## خالد عبود (1 مارس 2009)

أتمنى ان الشرح بالصوره احسن للشرح بالكتايه


----------



## خالد عبود (1 مارس 2009)




----------



## خالد عبود (2 مارس 2009)

:59:http://www.3rb100.net


----------



## خالد عبود (2 مارس 2009)

[
url=http://fashion.azyya.com]




[/url]
















[
url=http://fashion.azyya.com]



[/url]


----------



## خالد عبود (2 مارس 2009)




----------



## خالد عبود (2 مارس 2009)




----------



## اسامة ابراهيم احمد (7 مارس 2009)

بسم الله ما شاء الله عليك لو كنت عربيا بالفعل فئى احد يتمنى ان تكون مصمما عربيا انت فى دولة غير عربية فى روسيا ام فى اى دولة


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (17 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
عملك أخي أكثر من رائع وفقك الله لما يحب

اتمنى أن تكون قد حققت طيرانها الأول 

كما اتمنى ان تشاركنا خبرتك في هذا الميدان الرائع

بإمكانكم احبتي تحميل مخططات الطائرة من هنا


----------



## جاسر (18 مارس 2009)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

ممتاز يا أخ خالد 

صور واضحة وتعطي فكرة جيدة عن البناء, وفقك الله


----------



## خالد عبود (3 أبريل 2009)

شكرا للجميع على الردود والتجشيع


----------



## بدر900 (12 أبريل 2009)

ما شاء الله عليك 
الله يوفقك على هذا الجهد والابداع 
بس اخي الكريم تتوقع كم يكلف صنع الطائرة مع اجهزتها الاسلكية 
بالنسبة لي اتوقع ما هي مرتفعة جدا
هل تتوقع عند صنع 1000 طائرة من هذا النوع المبسط سيلاقي اقبال من المشترين 
وانا اقصد ان الطائرات 1000 مجهزة بجهاز تحكم لاسلكي وتلف يمين ويسار
اعتقد ان المشروع ناجح حيث ان الاقبال على شراء الطائرات الاسلكية كثير 
ولاكن مع ارتفاع القيمة والاشياء البسيطة اي امكانيات الطائرة التي تشتريها 
فهذا يققل من عدد المشترين
في احدى الايام ذهبت لشراء طائرة لاسلكية وقصدي بذالك اخذ فكرتها ثم عمل مثلها 
ولاكن وجد طائرة ورقية بسيطة مع امكانيات بسيطة وهي تمشي الى الامام ولا تلف يمين ولا يسار 
مع ذالك فهي قالية الثمن 
وايظا وجدة طائرة عمودية قالية الثمن وامكانياتها فقط ترتفع عن الارض وتدور حول نفسها
اعتذر على الاطالة
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## Rizek (14 أبريل 2009)

ههههه هيدا تصميم خالص ممكن تشتروه من المحلات ادا كنتوا ساكنين ب اوروبا او حتى هون ب روسيا موجودين بشكل متوفر. يشتروا على شكل الواح خشبية منحوتة فيها القطع التي يجب تركيبها+ السائل اللاصق+ الطلاء مع الرسم والشرح لكيفية التجمبع...


----------



## بدر900 (15 أبريل 2009)

في اوروبا او روسيا اما الدول العربية الله يعين


----------



## اسير غزة (20 مايو 2009)

لو سمحت اريد بقى اجزاء الطائرة 
لوحات التحكم التى بداخلها ولك مايلزم الطائرة 
ازى ممكن اتسعدنى


----------



## اسير غزة (20 مايو 2009)

كيف بدك اتقلى انك بتقدر التجبلى اياهم ولا لا


----------



## اسير غزة (20 مايو 2009)

انا من غزة الرجاء المساعدة


----------



## اسير غزة (20 مايو 2009)

الرجاء من المشرفين الرد


----------



## fastmada (12 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم اخ خالد 
الله ينور والله بس رجاء تزل الصور والتصميمات مضغوطة لان شكلها فى مشكلة فى المنتدى


----------



## al_dlhani (12 يونيو 2009)

أولا يعطيك العافيه أخوي
وجزاك الله خيرا 
اخوي اذا ما فيها كلافه ممكن ترسل لي الصور عل الايميل
لام الصور غير ظاهره عندي وشكرا ............
[email protected]


----------



## دموع الرحيل (16 يونيو 2009)

الله يعطيك الف عافيه واتمنى انك تعطينا المخططات لانوا هدا المضغوط مو راضى يفتح او قلى انهوا برنامج يفتح هدا الملف المضغوط مشكور على هدا المجهود


----------

